
Artists steal, engineers cheat, designers do both - efunction
https://medium.com/@danrschlosser/design-101-from-a-non-designer-a383e20dbfcb?source=linkShare-761b6ecc0758-1506383998
======
TailorJones
...and medium.com drives away mobile users with non-closable pop-up windows.

